# yearling ff has a bloody mucus discharge



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She is due any day and she started with the slight mucous discharge this weekend. Last night it was more bloody. She's acting fine, eating, etc. Idk if it is because she is saanen/lamancha and she's all white, thus making things look worse. All the other goats are dark. Is she okay and I'm just freakin or what?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm I dont see much bloody discharge before kidding unless there is a dead kid usually. Does it smell bad?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

No smell. I'll get a pic.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You think it is any kind of infection/blood I would treat with LA 200 injections or equivalent at the rate of 1cc per 40lbs for 5 days in a row. And give her one shot of Bo-Se also, at the rate of 1cc/40lbs.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Here she is. I hope I'm over-reacting


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I was just thinking that discharge pattern reminds me of a doe I had this winter that was prolapsing, when she laid down, she had a little bit of a prolapse and when her tail rubbed back and forth it would leave a bloody dry looking rub all over her bottom fanned out exactly where her tail was rubbing. Have you noticed any bulging of her vulva area while she is laying down? It can look quit normal when they are standing up.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She doesn't lay a lot. I'll try to sneak in and see. What do I do if it is?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't need to do anything if it is going back when she stands up, if that is what it is. 

Are you sure of her due date, she doesn't look that far along to me in that photo? But things can change a lot in a few days.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just wrote down when I seen wet tails. She was turned out with the buck until Dec.22. Tonight the red blood had stopped and she was crawling all over me. her eats look waxed up like a broodmare would. Little droplets of milk on the ends and her udder is getting the crease down the center. She just make the rest of my hair grey


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I can understand the grey hairs, I was just finishing up with barn chores this evening, and noticed my doe that I have been having problems with bottle jaw with and has been back on pasture and out of the sick pen for 3 days, now has bottle jaw again, and then a gate fell over when I unlatched a chain to get into a pen and fell on a doeling's back leg( 12 weeks old) and snapped it in two, between the hoof and the knee. I am not a happy farmer right now. Hope it goes okay with your doe. I guess with 60 plus head of livestock you can expect a few bumps in the road, but I have just been working so hard trying to keep everyone healthy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is not normal.... that much bloody discharge is telling me that theres something wrong. Is there any way you can have a vet see her? Or even try and confirm that the kid is alive?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

The vet I work for is goat sitting for me tomorrow while I go to the clinic and cover. Great boss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope everything is ok, but I have never seen that much blood on a pregnant doe without there being something wrong, I hope your boss can check her out for you.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

She's not showing any signs of distress, no fever, smell, cleans up her food, friendly. Basically normal. Frustrated


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Sadly: I agree with Liz, that is not normal. My second thought is Chlamydia abortion, normal time frame is 21 days before kidding, oxytetracyclene, would be the course of treatment for that.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

How would she get that?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

tracyqh said:


> How would she get that?


Keep in mind we are just going over possible options of why their would be a blood smear on her.

What we know: It is not normal.
possible causes that I am aware of: 
1.prolapsing while laying down, but prolapse is going back in when she is standing up.
2. Something happened to one of the kids, mummy perhaps developing inside her, she was banged by another goat and caused a problem.
3.She has an StD such as Chlamydia, there are other STD's, there is one that comes from cat's feces, the reason why pregnant women shuoldn't change cat litter boxes. 
4. some mineral deficiencies can cause increased mummies/retained placenta/weak kids/abortions, Copper is one such mineral.

Chlamydia can be passed on to her from an infected buck, or she could have been born with it from her mom being infected. A Doe kidding for the first time that is infected with chlamydia from birth could abort or have weak kids.
A doe infected with it from a buck that bred another doe infected with it during that breeding season could also abort or have weak kids, but she wouldn't have to be a first timer.

All STD's or infectious causes of abortions are treated with oxy-tetracyclene. 
She may not abort, but if her kids are born weak, small and with a dirty look to them, if the placenta looks like it has dark spots on it, it is probably from an STD.

Keep in mind, just going over our options.

what did your Vet say/think?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We got good news. My vet called the small ruminate specialist at Ohio State University and got the following:
1) check for dialation: She is!
2) no temp, not off feed, active, etc. Great!
3) Fetus MOVED!!! So it's still alive and was really mad that we disturbed it! 
4) After cleaning her up for the exam, we noticed a small abrasion inside the fold of the vulva. From her rubbing from the impending pressure, she must have scraped it. The OSU vet said that was probley the bright red blood culprit. Generally, if infection, dead fetus, etc, the blood is darker. We texted him pics and the blood looked fresh and the abrasion confirmed the notion. 

After seeing the small cut and the baby moving, I feel soooooo much better, but won't relax until that baby is outta there! If nothing happens by tomorrow afternoon, Nilla is getting an ultrasound then possibly a trip to OSU for security measures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Great news, the fresher/cleaner blood look was why I was thinking small prolapse and not infection. I am glad it was something that simple. Congratulations on the good news.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad... it wasn't serious and she and baby are OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

so far so good. I was never so glad to see a cut before in my life! LOL I hope that is what it was, but the OSU vet seemed pretty optomistic after seeing the pics and getting the info from my vet after the exam and palpation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful...yay cut...LOL :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats great news!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

agreed!!! Yay cut!!! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I know. I'm a nervous WRECK! I just want everything to go smooth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't blame you....we all worry at kidding time.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So good to hear that mama AND baby(s) are well!!
Hope she delivers healthy kids with no problem :hug:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Update. Baby looks good and ACTIVE! and no more blood for 2 days. Now I'm just waiting. I swear she is getting 3 inches bigger everyday and the udder continues to fill. I'm thinking I was early on her due date and i have another week or so. Sooooo relieved nothing is wrong. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: YAY!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great update...that is wonderful..... :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: yearling ff has a bloody mucus discharge - UGH!!!!*

:angry: :angry: :angry: No kids yet! :angry: :angry: :angry: 
The Saanen buck left on Dec. 22nd. MAY 22nd is Sunday. No big deal right? :shrug: WRONG! The Boer buck was brought in a week later to breed the Boer girls. Well, no one escaped and no love was shown, yet they did share a fenceline. I'm starting to suspect my beautiful Lamancha is going to give me a BOER KID!? :GAAH: Nothing against the Boers, but I really wanted her to have dairy. My husband is secretly thrilled at the possiblity of having a boer kid. Me, not so much. I guess we will find out when the time comes. :hair:


----------

